# True oil



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Has anybody ever used tru oil on their walking sticks and canes. I have a 8oz bottle left over when I restored a stock on my Paw Paws Stevens 311A double barrel shotgun, I tried some on some of my canes and really like the results just wondering if anybody ever done the same.
,


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been many years since I used any and not on a stick. It's been around a long time and with that many gunsmiths swearing by it, it has to be good stuff.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Like Rodney, it’s been years, but even as a kid I used it on my pellet gun and .22 stocks.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep used it in my teenage years on my first gun, a .410 single shot. Was good then would imagine it is till the same product. Has a lot of boiled linseed oil in it as the base oil. I would think it makes for a great finish on a stick. Seems we forget about the good old products that are tried and true.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

any oil will do the trick its just what takes your fancy

i do think you gat a better result with oils and if you do it regular a shank will last a lifetime

at lest with oils you don't get any cracking as you get with varnish which allows water ingress

some swear by gun oils others linseed oil my preference is Danish oil its what takes your fancy


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

'I have used it on guns and sticks Randy. It seems to do beat on debarked wood. It is a good finish. I read that Tru-Oil' a blend of mineral paint thinners, oil varnish and linseed or Tung oil. The mix is trade secret.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Have used Tru / tung oils since making my first stick and have stuck with it ever since it goes on easy, dries reasonably quick does not yellow and most importantly to me it never feels tacky as some finishes can do, so for me the only one I use.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks much for the reminder!!! I just bought some, and a 7/8" x 36" walnut dowel. I gave a similar swagger stick to an old Marine friend, and he kept it by his side in his car, and used it in Marine Corps League meetings until he died a few months ago.

Now I'll make a similar swagger stick for me. I have another 20 mm brass shell casing for the handle, but instead of the 50 cal. round for the tip, I have another brass item made for walking sticks. Time for me to get to work.

Vance


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

If your going to use a dowel for a walking stick, be sure to examine it closely for grain run out. You want the grain to run from one end to the other, more or less.


----------

